# Wainwrights Grain Free



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just about to go to [email protected] and I always browse online first in case of any online only deals. 

Just seen that they've extended their Grain Free Range. I used to only be able to buy Turkey and Veg Dry food, but now they have dry and wet grain free food in various flavours. 

Very tempted to change Charlie's wet food to grain free to match his dry....


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres a link for anyone whose interested

Grain Free WW


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

Their a tad more expensive but even their normal range is pretty good I feed the wet foods alongside Millies wolfheart


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link might try my dog on the wet food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought a few trays to try Heidi with - atm they are cheaper individually than box x 12.
She's not had them yet so I cant say what they're like compared to the trays with 5% rice.
Hoping they will be ok. 
Great for a bit more variety


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am going to try my spaniel with these. She is on wainwrights wet at moment and loves them


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Took advantage of voucher codes to get some to try for rice-intolerant Frodo


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooh were did you find the voucher codes? Im trying to get zelda onto grain free, each time she has normal wainwrights she itches.. been using rocco from zooplus but like her to have variety.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Just about to go to [email protected] and I always browse online first in case of any online only deals.
> 
> Just seen that they've extended their Grain Free Range. I used to only be able to buy Turkey and Veg Dry food, but now they have dry and wet grain free food in various flavours.
> 
> Very tempted to change Charlie's wet food to grain free to match his dry....


I put one of mine on wainwrights grain free rabbit and veg kibble 2weeks ago as she needs a grain free diet and its going down well with her....she has been on fishmongers dry but she's not keen on fish.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

catseyes said:


> Oooh were did you find the voucher codes? Im trying to get zelda onto grain free, each time she has normal wainwrights she itches.. been using rocco from zooplus but like her to have variety.


I got an email though saying they mad technical difficulties on the website and a code attached to make up for it - I hadnt even been on when they had issues lol 
I'd pass it on but it was a one time code and I already used it 

I have a Zooplus code if anyone wants to give that a try though


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aaaargh i only just did a zooplus yesterday!! Thanks for letting me know about the pah though. Will wait on vouchers in the post, not that they seem to be doing that anymore.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I bought a couple of the grain free trays to try.

Extra 25p a tray if you buy multipacks atm, for an extra 7% protein and -5% rice. Is that worth it if your dog does well on the brown rice recipe? Not sure.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Good grief, these grain free trays don't half smell nice
I'm tempted to have a spoonful myself lol  :blushing:

Also if anyone orders online at Pets at Home you get sent a lovely christmas card with a voucher for 10% off your first january '14 order


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Good grief, these grain free trays don't half smell nice
> I'm tempted to have a spoonful myself lol  :blushing:
> 
> Also if anyone orders online at Pets at Home you get sent a lovely christmas card with a voucher for 10% off your first january '14 order


PAH are doing some brilliant offers at the moment I picked up 5 tuna wainwrites pouches for £3 150g each.

I am very pleased they have started doing the 150 pouches as I like to use food fresh from the pouch.


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

We got jrt 1 a mixed 12 pack for about 11 quid from [email protected], I think it's better value than Nature's Menu 8 pack. In fact NM annoy me a bit as everything they seem to do has chicken in it, even the frozen nugs that might to say chicken & xx.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Good grief, these grain free trays don't half smell nice
> I'm tempted to have a spoonful myself lol  :blushing:


Boy, your'e right there.

Tried my pair on a pack of the turkey and veg last night and it's the first dog food I was tempted to try myself. Actually smelled like turkey and caused my stomach to genuinely rumble as I was dishing it up. That's never happened before. Mind you, they're usually fed on one of the Butcher's Tripe mixes!

Both dogs were doing somersaults around the kitchen while I was dishing it up too. One of them is usually pretty loopy at dinner time, but the other usually sits and waits quietly, and even he had his paws up on the counter looking down at me dishing - yes, he's a biggun

Might stock up at the current 95p a tray.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I tried Charlie on a rabbit and veg tray last night - so far so good - and he licked his bowl clean. Three times!!! Might be worth the extra couple of pounds a month afterall :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Helbo said:


> Well I tried Charlie on a rabbit and veg tray last night - so far so good - and he licked his bowl clean. Three times!!! Might be worth the extra couple of pounds a month afterall :thumbsup:


Tried Millie with150g pouches tuna flavour she nearly ate the bowl!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great. 

I have two things wrong with it though. 

My first was (until I looked at the ingredients) why can't they do it in 15kg bags, whats with the downsizing?

Then I noticed there is Beet Pulp in the ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

SLB said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I have two things wrong with it though.
> 
> ...


Its why I don't feed most dry foods and one of the reasons I originally chose to go raw as I could not find a dry food that aggreed with my morals. The only dry food I will feed Millie is Millies Wolfheart because its the only dry I have come across which does not contain horse feed in it.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Everyone has their own opinions, but I don't think 4% beet pulp is anything to worry about.


----------

